# Dealing with Wife's Anxiety and Depression



## Bobby5000 (Oct 19, 2011)

Background Happy marriage for 28 years, raised 3 children in suburbia. Wife was happy, friendly, worked in healthcare for 30 years and retired. We decided to move near the beach, a dream, sold our home, had difficulty finding a house in a fierce seller's market, finally found one about 20 minutes away from beach and wife was plaqued by indecision. Could not function lost 40 lbs, checked into a facility and is now undergoing treatment. Note she had no prior mental illness but did have a thyroid removal and breast cancer. I finally bought a house after our 3d temporary move, and she has terrible self-blame, after having healthy self-image and being quite happy. 

She does much better being occupied, but I'm not sure how. I was thinking of joining a country club, and am working hard to help her get well, children and family members are supportive, and obviously saddened at the turn of events. Suggestions on approach welcome.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Maybe being retired and buying a new home - those two huge life changes happening close together overwhelmed her?


----------

